# Aponogeton elongatus thesis



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

http://ian.umces.edu/bill/pdfs/crossley_2002_thesis.pdf

The Effects of Water Flow, pH and Nutrition on
the Growth of the Native Aquatic Plant,
Aponogeton elongatus

Mark Norman Crossley
B. Hort. Sc.
Massey University

Enjoy!


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

It's interesting the thesis talks much about the boundary layer around leaves and shows comparison growth rates with stirred and unstirred water.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Lunch time reading, thanks!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank you for posting that, I'm looking forward to reading it. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for posting this! Excellent.

The Aponogetons are not commonly discussed, at least in the States. I don't remember his name off hand, but Aqua Planta published a monograph on the Aponogeton quite some time ago. It was done by the foremost expert on them.

Does anyone recall this?


----------

